# Kidney Health



## Franny (Jan 16, 2010)

As I've noticed there are some very knowledgeable people on this forum...does anyone know of any simple/herbal remedies for mild kidney problems? My kidney function isn't so great. The doctor said that drinking plenty of water (check) and a low protein diet (check) are beneficial to kidney function, but I haven't seen any improvement. Are there any herbs or exercises or anything that might help my kidneys do their job a bit better? I've been retaining so much water as of late that it's hard to fit into my sneakers.


----------



## transatlantique (Jan 24, 2010)

hey kidney health is definitely important and not somethin you wanna mess around with too much. It sounds like you are retaining fluid and I've heard that it can also be related to your heart. I would get everything checked out, i.e. your heart. just some advice from books i've read, don't want you to run into any trouble, gotta watch out for each other


----------



## Franny (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. I did go back to the doctor and it does appear to be more than what I can manage on my own. I've got to balance my own electrolytes and measure my urine output and shit. It's actually a bit scary. And I'm allowed neither broccoli nor potatoes! The horrors!

But in the interest of adding info to the forum, this is what NOT to do to your kidneys! (as per the "medical professionals")
-drugs. including OTC things like ibuprophen and naproxen can be hell on your kidneys.
-overly processed salty foods.
-massive quantities of fluids in short periods of time, like binge drinking.
-intentionally vomiting or restricting dietary intake for an appreciable period of time.
-leaving UTI's untreated.
-don't use laxatives or enemas unless it's a last resort. Most of them throw your electrolytes way out of whack just like everything above and make your kidneys work way too hard.

And for god's sake if you have lower back (kidney) pain and you're pissing pinkish white and your legs are swollen like tree trunks, don't be a recalcitrant twat like me and put off going to the doctor. All that fluid retention makes blood pressure skyrocket and causes nasty things like congestive heart failure.


----------

